# Horrible Betta Bowls



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to have a thread where people could post pics of bowls designed for betta's that are just plain horrible ideas.

I'll start
-- why oh why would someone do this?! theres barely enough room for him to turn around...and hes supposed to swim through that entire loop to get air?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love it I can take the lid off and put a Pothos there but a Betta should never be in that.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice for a plant...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes a plant but nothing else I am wondering if that is more of a joke then an actual "tank".


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

This has been done already.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i'd divide that tank and keep two bettas in there... (sarcasm)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you mean divide? I know you mean you wont do that but what was that a response too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Freyja said:


> This has been done already.


I wasnt aware of that


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont worry if I remember right it was a while ago.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What do you mean divide? I know you mean you wont do that but what was that a response too.


JackIsLost was just being sarcastic. He/she wasn't serious about dividing that thing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just wondering what that was a response too?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am just wondering what that was a response too?


Dramaqueen was referring to post # 6.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am just wondering what that was a response too?


They saw the picture and thought it would be funny to say that in response to looking at the picture.

EDIT: Oh and it was funny


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont really see it funny you can noy divide that tank I doubt a fish ever lived in it they just snap a pic and take the Betta out.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well im not sure if it was supposed to be funny but they were definitely being sarcastic


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=119378&page=2 Found some Lees Betta Keeper tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention this is an example of a bad tank being used well.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, it was just them being sarcastic, probably because so many people put their bettas in small enough tanks as it is and then they make it smaller by separating it. That's why there are forums like this for people who actually CARE about the little wet pets =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am always against dividers althought I admit they can work.


----------

